

As an email client, the iPhone is approaching the popularity of Gmail - mcantelon
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/2839/email-client-popularity-june-2009/

======
blasdel
Gmail is going to be massively undercounted by their methodology -- not just
because gmail users are less likely to view the PR-spam their clients send,
but simply because gmail blocks images by default :)

